# B14 antenna options



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

for quite some time i've wanted to do away with that retarded front mounted antenna look on my sentra. i always think about this remote controlled car i had as a kid when i look at my antenna.... anyway, so i'm wondering about either installing a power antenna kit, or one of those Fuba roof mounted/powered antennas. i tried searching around....and found a little info about the instal of the Fuba, and that's the route i think i want to go. but then i have to somehow cover up the old antenna hole in the fender. anyone with any experience in this able to shed some light as to where to buy, the install, covering the hole, or which Fuba antenna to get? any advice is appreciated.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

if u want a power antenna i have one sittin here that im trying to get rid of.

personally i think the stock antenna work very well cuz i know for a fact that when i put my pos pep boys one in man i tell u i lost alotta radio signals by doing that.


----------



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

this is the Fuba antenna i was talking about: http://www.eurosportacc.com/antennas.htm


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I had a power antenna on my sentra and I will be putting it on my SE-L. It looked great.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

"This antenna design makes cars look faster." - i just got a new sig quote 

i had an idea a while bak about putting a power antenna i was gonna get from one of the G20's sitting in the junk yard here, but went back the next day and they were gone, so it kinda shot that idea to hell


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

they sell universal power ones on ebay. Mine was from Radioshack.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

my junkyard SER came with a 1 1/2 foot antenna and i cant believe the difference. it doesn't bother me at all, and i always wanted to shave the one on the sentra.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

yeah, that's what makes BMW's look fast, and did anyone try the nissan quest powered antenna?? think about it, it seems to be a direct fit, just wondering.


----------



## kwertis (Aug 7, 2003)

i have and internal antenna and shaved the stock one. it's a thin bar that's about 1/3 of a inch wide and about a foot long.


----------



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

kwertis said:


> i have and internal antenna and shaved the stock one. it's a thin bar that's about 1/3 of a inch wide and about a foot long.


can i get some more info on that? cost, ease of install etc?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

phreako said:


> can i get some more info on that? cost, ease of install etc?


I got an internal one as well, I bought it online. (I think me and kwertis are talking about the same one), I put it on the top of my windshield, you almost don't see it. It's amplified and the positive wire jus taps to the radio's ACC power signal. A little Red LED is on the antenna to tell you it's working. I'll see if I can find a link. The signal's not as good as the fuba style antenna or the stock one (fuba style has the best reception b/c of position and amplification). I really like it b'c it's soo small, you can hide it anywhere.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

http://autoloc.com/products/antennas.lasso

the hidden one is the one I got. The 2 links don't seem to work, you'd prolly have to call or email the company to find out or search ebay, I've seen their products on ebay.


----------



## kwertis (Aug 7, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I got an internal one as well, I bought it online. (I think me and kwertis are talking about the same one), I put it on the top of my windshield, you almost don't see it. It's amplified and the positive wire jus taps to the radio's ACC power signal. A little Red LED is on the antenna to tell you it's working. I'll see if I can find a link. The signal's not as good as the fuba style antenna or the stock one (fuba style has the best reception b/c of position and amplification). I really like it b'c it's soo small, you can hide it anywhere.


yea, it sounds like it's the same as mine, i also have mine on the windshield. i just ran the wires under the headliner to the A-pillar, then behind the glove box into the cd player. mine was like $15 at the local car audio shop.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I just shaved mine and did not replace it.

The radio fuckn' sucks ass....


----------



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

i only listen to npr if i'm not listening to cds... i'm pretty sad.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

fuba antennas can be cool. this is on an 81 210. I haven't gotten it finished yet, so i don't know how well it works..

doesnt it make the car look faster...


----------



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

install pretty easy? the only thing is i'd be worried i wouldn't have it sealed well enough somehow and it would leak.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

my install is a bit difficult, because there was no antenna there, so i an having to work a bit harder, but i think it will be watertight when it's done, i'm gonna put a little bead of black rtv silicone on it and let it cure before i do the final install. I also have to deal with water being able to get in from the back side of the hatch. but it'll rule when it's done.

other installs may be way easier.


----------

